# Any ecto's got BIG?



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Do we have any large ecto's out there? If so get your pics up! I need inspiration at the minute but I can't help but feel that being an ecto means I will never get to a big enough size


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

A chance of pic whoring and im there!!! (3 years progress)


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

My friend... that is EXACTLY what I needed! I'm off to the gym


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow im an ecto and this is such a good bit of motivation! Can i ask what sort of AAS use you needed to achieve this ? have you done many cycles? (not trying to take away from your amazing nutrition & training though as your gains would never be possible without that!)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> My friend... that is EXACTLY what I needed! I'm off to the gym


lol, push it mate. Really push it. Then get your est in and prep those meals in bulk!!!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Loads of steroids. Loads of food. Loads of training.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MrMike said:


> Wow im an ecto and this is such a good bit of motivation! Can i ask what sort of AAS use you needed to achieve this ? have you done many cycles? (not trying to take away from your amazing nutrition & training though as your gains would never be possible without that!)


im sure gear was a huge help.

erm let me see.

1st year was natty.

2nd year was 2 cycles, 1 was 10 weeks test e @ 500mg per week other was 750mg per weeks for 12 weeks

3rd year been on about 8 months out of 12 i would say.

ran around 1g for a couple of months.

cruises on 1/2 a mil (tt400 prochem) for about 4 months

and one recent blast of 2 - 2.5g for 3 weeks, 7000cals a day and some big lifts in training

had 2 months clean and will have 2 - 3 months clean at the end of 3rd year (only 2 years and 8 months into year 3 or training)

currently on comp prep so gear use is obv important. Not as high as blast but higher than 1g.

Will be clean after this for about 3 months.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

POWERHOUSE mate, you exactly wat he wanted to see LOL

thats awesome!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Another thing that is helping me at the moment (but ironically use to be my problem) is always wanting MORE. Got to be hungry for more. Just dont let it take away from what you have already achieved.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Have you got a rough layout of the diet you've been following? After making this post I've got a lot of motivation back!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> Have you got a rough layout of the diet you've been following? After making this post I've got a lot of motivation back!


lol :lol:

ok, year one was just anything really and high protein from meat and shakes. I gained well but all noobs do.

Most of year two i went for about 600g carbs a day and 250g protein (im summerising here, but i do know i was more strict than i have been recently).

Year 3 has been my best gains. Higher gear obviously helped, but training intensity is a lot high, knowledge is growing.

Also, i can eat a lot of food without being full which means high cals.

I've done bulk, cut, clean bulk, comp prep, very dirty bulk, current comp prep.

Start:










then end of the first bulk (6 months):










Then the end of the first cut:










end of clean bulk (start of comp prep):










end of comp prep.










Then dirty bulk:










Then start of this prep (lot leaner now as im 4 weeks into prep):


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

incredible progress that mate...obv not every ecto is the same,wether i try to dirty bulk and eat really excessive calories,i stay pretty much how you were at the end of you lean bulk bf wise...only ever adding a few pounds at a time,obv lean tissue but its starting to wind me up.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mate, that is some seriously impressive progress, very inspiring. I'm at the beginning of my journey so it's transformations like this that give me a kick up the **** to get down that gym!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Gee-bol said:


> incredible progress that mate...obv not every ecto is the same,wether i try to dirty bulk and eat really excessive calories,i stay pretty much how you were at the end of you lean bulk bf wise...only ever adding a few pounds at a time,obv lean tissue but its starting to wind me up.


7000 - 8000 calories a day i was on for 3 weeks. A lot of water gain. The after pics was just 2 weeks after.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I think I'm trying to be too clean. HUGE difference in your bi's in 6 month mate, that's unreal. Well it looks like it's time to eat everything in sight for me. Sod all this clean malarky!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> I think I'm trying to be too clean. HUGE difference in your bi's in 6 month mate, that's unreal. Well it looks like it's time to eat everything in sight for me. Sod all this clean malarky!


just watch blood pressure. i had to stop after 3 weeks of dirty bulking cos it got bad. Next time, ill be eating clean 7000 cals. Its the salt in the "dirty food" that does it. And if using gear, your nutrient uptake is amplified and this includes salt, hense the bloating and high blood pressure.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I have issues with blood pressure when on dbol (180/95 last cycle). I'm on cycle now but only at 150/90 so not too bad. Would you really class yourself as an ecto if you made that kind of progress in 3 year?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> I have issues with blood pressure when on dbol (180/95 last cycle). I'm on cycle now but only at 150/90 so not too bad. Would you really class yourself as an ecto if you made that kind of progress in 3 year?


def mate. It all comes down to effort. I used to eat so much sh.it and not put on any fat all the time. Even now i can get away with eathing loads of crap (the end of prep pic, i was eating 3 family sized chocolate bars many nights a week and loads of mcdonalds).

No excuse that your ecto in my eyes, just means work harder on diet and train harder.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Absolutely Amazing progress in both sets of pictures, brilliant :thumb:


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i found this pic of me other day when i was about 16-17 roughly



this is me now


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> I have issues with blood pressure when on dbol (180/95 last cycle). I'm on cycle now but only at 150/90 so not too bad. Would you really class yourself as an ecto if you made that kind of progress in 3 year?


i think the size of a persons frame has alot to do with it aswell in determining how much weight a person can hold..ecto or not.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

shane22 said:


> i found this pic of me other day when i was about 16-17 roughly
> 
> View attachment 61671
> 
> ...


Agian, brilliant progress. :thumbup1:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> A chance of pic whoring and im there!!! (3 years progress)


mate, theres a fkin ferret on your chest!!

lol awsome progress mate, very nice shape (no ****)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

HJL said:


> mate, theres a fkin ferret on your chest!!
> 
> lol awsome progress mate, very nice shape (no ****)


no idea mate lol Did you notice the nipple ring too :lol:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

being an ecto is NOT the disadvantage most believe it is. once you get diet sorted you will build a better year round physique.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

i was really skinny got picked on too at times, a real ecto 6.1 and weighed 70kg, granted been training 10 years took gear but most of my gains were from improving my eating habits finding out what worked for me and go from there, also consistency is the key no point doing it for 2-3 days then stopping for rest need alteast 5-6 days consistent good gih calorie clean diet per week and you will grow. my advice for anyone reading this is to get one of the guys on here to help you with diet and training if youve been training like for around 3-4 years and dont look like you go gym.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Started to get disheartened lately about being ecto. This thread has raised my spirits. Nice one lads!


----------

